# problème clavier après avoir renversé de l'eau



## marina02 (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je fais appel à vous pour obtenir vos précieux conseils.

hier soir, j'ai malencontreusement renversé de l'eau sur mon macbook pro.
aussitot, il a été mis à l'envers pour éviter que trop d'eau ne s'infiltre, épongé avec du saupalin un long moment et minutieusement, et j'ai utilisé un peu le sèche cheveux pour favoriser l'évaporation.
puis je l'ai éteint et retourné fermé toute la nuit, au cas où, pour que le reste d'eau sorte. Il n'y avait rien ce matin quand je l'ai rouvert.

donc ce matin, je l'allume, sans difficulté sauf peut etre une légère lenteur par rapport à d'habitude.

et c'est là que je me rends compte qu'il y a quand même des problèmes avec le clavier 
il semblerait que la police ne soit plus reconnue: sur n'importe quelle touche appuyée j'ai un caractère bizarre qui s'affiche.:mouais:

ensuite, la souris du trackpad répond très difficilement. elle bloque et impossible de cliquer. et si je ne fais rien, je constate qu'elle a tendance à se balader toute seule sur l'ecran 

et pour finir, vis à vis de l'internet, si j'arrive miraculeusement à aller sur une page, je ne peux cliquer sur les liens hypertexte, il pense que ce sont des liens à télécharger.

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'y plonger davantage et de vérifier les paramètres car j'ai du partir pour le boulot mais là j'ai très très peur pour mon mac 

svp dites moi qu'il y a une solution 

merci d'avance


----------



## FJSonin (31 Janvier 2013)

Il y a une solution : Acheter un nouvel ordinateur.


----------



## edd72 (31 Janvier 2013)

A l'évidence, les problèmes que tu rencontres sont au minimum un problème de matrice clavier, et probablement un problème de carte-mère dus aux courts-circuits/oxydation provoqués par l'eau renversée dessus.

Si ta machine était sous garantie, elle est annulée (détecteurs d'humidité).

Tout ce que tu peux faire est de continuer de la laisser sécher (d'ailleurs, tu n'aurais jamais dû le rallumer si tôt)... en croisant les doigts.


----------



## marina02 (31 Janvier 2013)

mince  c'est la premiere fois que ca m'arrive

merci edd: est ce que tu penses que je devrais continuer à le sécher avec le séche cheveux? sinon j'ai lu que ca peut être bien de l'ouvrir et de le mettre près du radiateur. qu'en penses tu?

combien de temps de séchage préconises tu avant de pouvoir le rallumer?


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

L'apport de chaleur ne peut, au mieux, qu'accélérer le séchage. Mais le sèche cheveux est à proscrire car la température soufflée peut endommager certaines parties des circuits...

Malheureusement il n'y a rien d'autre à faire qu'à prier pour que tout redevienne normal, et bien retenir la leçon suivante : jamais de liquide à proximité d'un ordinateur 

Si jamais il bug "à tout jamais", il te faudra certainement passer par le SAV, mais hors garantie donc avec un coût assez (très ?) élevé... S'il a plus de 2 ans, je ne suis même pas sûr que cela en vaille la peine...


----------



## edd72 (31 Janvier 2013)

Attend 24h supplémentaires, clavier vers le bas, avant de l'allumer.

Pour le reste, les dégâts sont peut-être déjà irrémédiables.


----------



## esimport (1 Février 2013)

très bonne réaction de renverser le macbook, ainsi la carte-mère est peut-être sauvée...
le test pour vérifier si seul le clavier est atteint, est de brancher un clavier externe en USB (un clavier PC peut faire l'affaire).

Si tout fonctionne (hormis le trackpad), alors on peut se limiter à changer uniquement le plateau clavier, sans nécessairement changer le topcase entier (ce que Apple proposera très certainement)


----------



## marina02 (1 Février 2013)

merci à tous pour vos réponses.
je croise les doigts alors. Il est certain que je retiens la leçon! 

je ne l'ai plus utilisé depuis mon premier message sur vos conseils, et je n'ai pas utilisé le sèche cheveux depuis. En revanche, hier soir, je l'ai mis à proximité du radiateur et ouvert.
comme je n'avais pas d'ordinateur hier soir, je n'ai pas vu qu'il était bon de le laisser retourner comme je le faisais déjà alors je referrais cela dès ce soir.

je l'ai acheté cet été sur le refurb après avoir économisé un moment, alors je n'ai vraiment pas envie qu'il soit foutu 

pour l'instant je n'ai pas de clavier externe pour vérifier si ca marche. il faudrait que je retourne chez mes parents pour ca ou que je trouve une ame charitable dans mon immeuble


je tenterais de l'allumer à nouveau dimanche ou lundi.


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Février 2013)

marina02 a dit:


> merci à tous pour vos réponses.
> je croise les doigts alors. Il est certain que je retiens la leçon!
> 
> je ne l'ai plus utilisé depuis mon premier message sur vos conseils, et je n'ai pas utilisé le sèche cheveux depuis. En revanche, hier soir, je l'ai mis à proximité du radiateur et ouvert.
> ...


 
Tiens nous au courant, je croise les doigts pour toi...
Au passage, imagine si ça avait été un café bien chaud ou mieux... une boisson lactée et sucrée :hein:


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Février 2013)

J'espère pour toi que tu pourras le sauver, ou au pire que tu n'auras besoin que de changer le clavier !
Je ne peux que te conseiller une protection clavier. KBCovers sont très bien, pas trop chers, et c'est de la qualité, ça fait au moins 4 ans que j'utilise leurs produits et j'en suis super contente, j'ai toujours peur de laisser tomber des miettes dessus ou du liquide, genre quand je suis sur l'ordi avec les cheveux encore mouillés...
Tiens, je te mets un lien, pour quand ton ordi fonctionnera à nouveau correctement : https://www.kbcovers.com/servlet/StoreFront (faut juste bien faire gaffe de sélectionner clavier ISO).

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des détecteurs d'humidité ! Ça se passe comment, en gros ? (pas que je prévoie de faire tomber un verre d'eau sur mon mac, mais par curiosité)
Et en effet, l'eau, c'est mieux qu'un coca ou un café au lait sucré...


----------



## edd72 (2 Février 2013)

Le détecteur d'humidité, c'est comme un alcootest grosso-modo. En cas d'humidité, le détecteur (chimique) change de couleur et il y reste (gardant la preuve que la machine a été mouillée).

Pour la protection caoutchouc clavier, je suis sceptique, le refroidissement se faisant via l'alu du clavier et les interstice entre les touches. Mais sur une machine pas trop sollicitée (et donc qui chauffe pas), pourquoi pas.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Février 2013)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème jusque-là. Par contre, on a aussi du refroidissement niveau charnière de l'écran, non ? Donc on ne bloque pas la seule source de refroidissement.
Mais effectivement, ça donne à réfléchir. Cela dit, je pense que c'est peut-être mieux d'avoir un ordi qui chauffe un peu (quitte à enlever la protection clavier pour les tâches très lourdes) que de verser de l'eau dessus...


----------



## edd72 (2 Février 2013)

Oui, il y a de l'évacuation de chaleur partout (toute la surface alu -dissipation-, tous les orifices -usb, FW...-)


----------



## kaki74 (4 Février 2013)

moi j'ai renverser un bol entier de café bien sucré
j'ai fait comme toi : retourné mis a l'envers pour qui seche et enlevé la batterie rapidement.
ensuite j'ai pulveriser du nettoyant pour contact electrique (j avais peur que le sucre colle tout)
et je l'ai redemaré au bout de 2 jours et depuis il marche ( contrairement a mon nouveau 15" retina !)

après tu peux toujours envisagé d'utiliser la responsabilité civile de la personne qui a renversé l'eau sur le mac, ca paiera les réparations.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> JCela dit, je pense que *c'est peut-être mieux d'avoir un ordi qui chauffe un peu* (quitte à enlever la protection clavier pour les tâches très lourdes) que de verser de l'eau dessus...


Non.

Le mieux c'est de boire à (au minimum) 1 mètre de son ordi. Pareil pour le sandwich. Et s'essuyer les cheveux dans la salle de bains (*) 



(*) à condition de ne pas amener son ordi dans la SdB 
Alternative : cheveux courts


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2013)

Salut , tu as très bien réagis .

J'ai quand même peur qu'au mieux tu doive faire changer le topcase , généralement il faut compter 160 euros main duvre comprise dans un Appstore.

Le clavier et le rétro éclairage sont les premiers a morfler .

ça m'est arrivé avec un peu de bière et c'est L'appstore qui m'a orienté sur la decla d'assurance.

Tu peux faire une déclaration a ton assurance habitation si c'est un ami ( pas un membre de la famille ) qui a renversé de l'eau sur ton . Il faudra faire jouer la responsabilité civile , c'est long mais tres fréquent et facilement pris en charge .

Il suffit de faire un courrier et de joindre les coordonnées de l'assurance de ton ami .

Ce n'est pas une escroquerie , on es tout a fait sur assuré pour ce genre de pépins, faut pas non plus croire au père noël , il est rare que l'assurance rembourse tout mais bon ... on peut tenter le coup.

Voilà .


----------



## pimousse42 (4 Février 2013)

Correction, il ne faut pas prévenir son assurance, c'est l'ami qui doit faire intervenir son assurance.
Un de mes clients a appelé son assurance pour se renseigné sur la procédure.
Il a pas eu le temps de  dire que ce n'était pas lui qui avait fait tombé du café. l'assurance a dit non pris en charge.
Quand son ami a appelé sa propre assurance, ils ont dit ok, mais la 1ère assurance a tous bloqué le dossier.


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2013)

ça marche dans les deux sens , l'assurance de celui qui a subit le prejudice prend contact avec celle de celui qui a fait le sinistre .

Dans mon cas , (biére sur MBP) j'ai fais un courrier explicatif , et j'ai joint les coordonnées de l'assureur de mon ami et la mienne , les assurances se mettent en relation .

Par contre en matière d'assurance il faut surtout déclarer que c'est réparable , même si ça dépasse le prix d'achat , car en cas de changement , la vétusté rentre en compte .


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une escroquerie



A condition que ce soit _effectivement _une tierce personne qui ait renversé du liquide sur le mac, ce qui ne me semble pas être le cas ici.

Les petits malins qui ont des amis imaginairement maladroit, si, c'est de l'escroquerie.


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2013)

Le mot escroquerie à vraiment une connotation malsaine.
Je dirais qu'entre lui et un autre c'est juste une petite transformation des faits , c'est pas mechand , c'est pas comme faire un sale truc à l'assurance en declarant des faux dégustas etc ...
En tout cas moi ça géne absolument pas mon éthique , mais on s'écarte un peu du sujet , c'est a lui/elle de voir ça.

Je trouve qu'avec ce qu'on paye d'assurance, on peut compter sur eux de temps en temps quand même .

Et en plus c'est pas sur que se soit remboursé , ou se sera une somme minimme mais bon , quand on es la dèche ça peut aider .


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Le mot escroquerie à vraiment une connotation malsaine.
> Je dirais qu'entre lui et un autre c'est juste une petite transformation des faits , c'est pas mechand , c'est pas comme faire un sale truc à l'assurance en declarant des faux dégustas etc ...
> En tout cas moi ça géne absolument pas mon éthique , mais on s'écarte un peu du sujet , c'est a lui/elle de voir ça.
> 
> ...



Le fait de se faire rembourser des trucs alors qu'on n'y a pas droit fait _aussi _augmenter les primes d'assurance - tu ne peux pas d'un côté de satisfaire d'une "petite transformation des faits" et de l'autre râler que tu payes trop parce que le second est mécaniquement relié au premier.
Un assureur n'est pas un philanthrope : s'il a beaucoup à rembourser, il prélèvera plus pour continuer à se les faire en or au passage.

Tu sais à quoi ça me fait penser ?
Au mec qui pleure parce que de s'être fait choper à 250 sur l'autoroute avec 3 grammes va lui coûter son permis et qu'il en a besoin pour bosser.
Fallait peut-être y penser avant, non ?

Mon éthique à moi, elle implique d'assumer ses conneries.

Mais tu as raison, ça dérive - alors je souhaite à marina02 que son mac sèche et redémarre sans problèmes.
Et je lui déconseille de suivre tes conseils sur ce sujet.


----------

